
What is your idea filter? How can you tell if one of your ideas is worth pursuing? - amichail

======
felipe
I actually write ALL my ideas down! I probably have a hundred by now. But you
are right, there's always one or two ideas that keep nagging at me, and right
now I'm pursuing an idea that although it wasn't mine, right now I simply
cannot not put it aside.

My filter for writing it down is simply if an idea represents an actual
problem that a real person is facing. In other words, I don't write down an
idea that I simply think it's cool, but when I hear about someone facing a
real problem.

------
felipe
\- Start with more than one business idea

\- Identify an unmet business, social or consumer need

\- Why the need was not already being met?

\- Can you assemble the competencies to solve the need?

\- Can you get the resources to bring the product/service to the market?

Disclaimer: Those are my notes from a great presentation by Antony Awaida:
<http://www.startleap.com/>

------
mattjaynes
1) Collect your ideas.

2) Ask: "which one addresses the most user pain?"

3) Do that one.

4) Put the leftover ideas in a "maybe later" pile.

5) To maintain focus, any new ideas that come along should also go into the
"maybe later" pile.

6) Profit! ;)

------
nostrademons
Never write an idea down. The ones that are worth pursuing are the ones that
_keep_ nagging at you long after you've moved on to other things.

~~~
MobileDigit
Writing my ideas down helps them stop nagging me, allowing me to focus on what
I rationally think is the most viable.

You don't think this is the right approach?

~~~
staunch
I write them down and only a few keep nagging me. The others are frequently
good ideas I'm just not excited enough about.

------
brlewis
I don't think you can tell for sure until it succeeds. It's like the halting
problem.

